# Advice on boat purchase



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

1HI4X said:


> Would you elaborate as to what "do the heads" means?


Rebuild the cylinder heads. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I bought a Sea Ray SRV 260 (26' 3") which ought to handle the lake pretty nicely and has a large flat aft deck. Still have my 18' Marlin for solo days. Now we just need to get thru winter!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have owned 2 18 foot starcraft holiday boats and I could do a 1 man splash and go in minutes. The bigger glass boats are a better ride and I have been on plenty of them. If you are going solo much I would opt for an aluminum boat. Most of the solo guys use aluminum and they are in and gone much quicker than 4 guys can dunk a glass boat. If you have a big glass boat you will be cussing the first solo launch. I might add getting them centered on the trailer will not be easy either. I am getting a new boat this summer and it will be aluminum 16 foot with a 40 but I don't have to go out far 200 yards at the coast guard launch:lol:.



Launching a "big" boat has nothing to do with the size, but more about the skill of the "Launchee." Once you understand how a particular boat loads, its cake. I used to launch/load my 28', 10 ft wide Seasport by myself all the time. I could pull it out of the water in less than 2-3 minutes once trailer was backed in. You need to know how far back to set the trailer, and then when you pull the boat fwd it will center itself. Hook up the winch and hit the button. DONE! I can't tell you how many times I see smaller, aluminum boats struggle at the launch. Usually has to do with trailer being too far back, then the light boat is only hooked up at front and water\wind\etc, blows it around when pulling out. The guy will then have to put it back in water to have it level itself.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

aquanator said:


> Well, I bought a Sea Ray SRV 260 (26' 3") which ought to handle the lake pretty nicely and has a large flat aft deck. Still have my 18' Marlin for solo days. Now we just need to get thru winter!


Congrats! Look forward to seeing you on the water


----------

